# Dealer filled car up with LSD. What to do?



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Low Sulfur vs Ultra low sulfur diesel? - Dodge Diesel - Diesel Truck Resource Forums

Read and your problem is solved


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Don't worry about it. Worst case, it will cause your regen cycle to kick in slightly more frequently. It's just an emissions thing. Your car will run fine.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I would contact Chevy and have them remove the LSD, also document the incident. The Cruze TD emission system can be damaged by sulfur. It produces sulfur dioxide when burned and combines with water to produce sulfuric acid which will damage the emissions system long term. Will 1 tank damage it? Who knows. The switch to ULSD was a prerequisite to introduction of clean diesel to the US to avoid emission damage. I can't believe the Chevy salesman is that ignorant about their products. I had to show the salesman who I bought my CTD from how to use the glow plug. The use of ULSD in a LSD vehicle (Dodge Truck) is a completely different issue (reduced lubricity of ULSD) and not useful for the use of LSD in a ULSD (Cruze) vehicle. The Owners Manual clearly states ULSD only. Contact Customer Service immediately, these CTD emissions systems are prone to failure even when fueled properly.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I had no idea that low sulfur diesel was even available for retail purchase.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> I had no idea that low sulfur diesel was even available for retail purchase.


According to this EPA page I wouldn't think so. Not unless that station is used by a lot of "nonroad, locomotive, and marine (NRLM)" users.

Which raises the question - was the sticker just out of date and it really was ULSD?


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

All stations carry ULSD now and the sticker is out of date... I have seen pumps in my area that have that and I have spoken to the jobber and wholesaler as well (Owns a TDI and new cruze diesel ) He got one after he test drove my car and we had many long conversation on the cruze TDI . The most important thing one must do and I can't stress this enough that you MUST use additives in every fill up, let's just call it more then peace of mind in so many ways.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Well if your car hasn't had any hallucinations I thing you're fine..... Da dum Tss!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ChevyGuy said:


> According to this EPA page I wouldn't think so. Not unless that station is used by a lot of "nonroad, locomotive, and marine (NRLM)" users.
> 
> Which raises the question - was the sticker just out of date and it really was ULSD?


Many rural stations in my state have off road diesel sold on the pumps, would be really easy to fill with the wrong one. Its dyed a different color and taxed at a much lesser rate, have heard its a $10,000 fine if you get caught running it on the street.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

obermd said:


> Enjoy the trip.


Lmaoo


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

You didn't put LSD in your car. The sticker is wrong. Even off-road is ULSD now, just dyed. New machinery even has most of the emissions stuff our cars do now. My buddy's new Kubota mini-excavator has a DPF. It will give you a warning during a regen that exhaust temperatures are very hot. That sees nothing but off-road. 

I don't know about everyone else but every time I buy off-road I have to physically go inside the store and tell them what it's being used for (IE Construction) and they fill out a special slip with my information. The exception is the fleet fueling stations such as pacific pride. They are unmanned but you need to have an account with them.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Did you confirm with the gas station that it is, in fact LSD?


----------



## Myfirstdeal (Apr 6, 2015)

Two Chevy dealers said it was not an issue. By now I am down 1/4 tank. I failed to open any issue with gm. 

The gas station is an hour away from me but tommorowI will try to visit them

Car drives fine for now.


I have to say this is not a good star . :/


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

GotDiesel? said:


> All stations carry ULSD now and the sticker is out of date... I have seen pumps in my area that have that and I have spoken to the jobber and wholesaler as well (Owns a TDI and new cruze diesel ) He got one after he test drove my car and we had many long conversation on the cruze TDI . The most important thing one must do and I can't stress this enough that you MUST use additives in every fill up, let's just call it more then peace of mind in so many ways.


running an additive every single tank seems like over kill. we have members with over 100k miles and no issues. Are you talking in the long run?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Arguing about additives is like arguing about politics, it gets you no-where.

To the OP again, LSD does not exist in the USA. It's all ULSD. Relax.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Off road diesel now a days is still ULSD. It's just dyed red and taxed different.*THATS IT. *Same fuel. 

Locomotive, marine and non-road diesel fuel standards begin at later dates. - Clean Diesel Fuel Alliance


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

at least your fuel pump will be well lubed for one tank if it was just LSD...... but I agree with others its most likely ULSD. check with the retailer where you got the fuel.


----------

